# Do we have any members around Dijon, France? Citroen XM in distress!



## Superbeast

*.....*

.....


----------



## Fentum

Just seen this. Probably too late but...

No, I'm either in London or by Lake Maggiore in Italy, but I usually stop off at Nuits St Georges when I am travelling between the two. 

Happy to swing by the next time I pass if I can help.

PM me, if that's of interest.

Peter


----------

